#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  BITS Pilani btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*BITS Pilani btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:
*



*BITS Pilani Year of Establishment:* 1964.


*BITS Pilani Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*BITS Pilani Mode Of Admission:* BITS Admission Test (BITSAT).

*CONNECTIVITY:
*
*Nearest Airport :* Indira Gandhi International Airport, New Delhi
*Distance from Airport :* 185 km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Chirawa Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 16km

*
BITS Pilani Branches In Engineering:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBiotechnologyPharmacyComputer ScienceManufacturing Engineering*
BITS Pilani CutOff 2013-2014:*

*Course*
*Cut-off score (BITSAT-2013)*

B.E.(Hons.): Chemical
309

B.E.(Hons.): Civil
308

B.E.(Hons.): Electrical & Electronics
343

B.E.(Hons.): Mechanical
337

B.E.(Hons.): Manufacturing
300

B.Pharm.(Hons.)
266

B.E.(Hons.): Computer Science
354

B.E.(Hons.): Electronics & Instrumentation
332

M.Sc.(Hons.): Biological Sciences
284

 M.Sc.(Hons.): Chemistry
295

 M.Sc.(Hons.): Economics
308

 M.Sc.(Hons.): Mathematics
304

 M.Sc.(Hons.): Physics
303





*BITS Pilani Fee Structure For Engineering:

FEE STRUCTURE (In Rs) FOR ACADEMIC YEAR 2014-15:

*Application fee.................................................................200/-
Admission Fee..............................................................1,500/- 
Activity Fee...................................................................1000/-
Caution Deposit.............................................................5,000/- (refundable)

*Tuition fee:*

First Semester (payable in 2 installments)......................17,500/-
Second Semester (payable in 2 installments).................17,500/-
Summer Term (to be paid if registering for........................4,500/-
summer term) 

*Hostel Fee:
*
First Semester.................................................................15,000/- 
Second Semester............................................................15,000/- 
Summer Term...................................................................5,200/- 
Hostel Caution Deposit......................................................2,000/- (Refundable)
Internet facility.....................................................................750/- per annum


*BITS Pilani Engineering Placements 2014:
*
*Highest salary offered :*  $ 2,35,000 (INR 1.44 crore) by Google.




*BITS Pilani Campus & Intra Facilities:*
OverviewHostelSportsHealthcareCommunicationsOrientationShopping Complex & BankLibrary FacilityLaboratoriesComputer centerWorkshop*BITS Pilani Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
The Institute is fully residential and hostel accommodation is provided to all students. There are six hostels for boys and two hostels for girls.
There are two common kitchen cum mess units for all students. The mess serves vegetarian and non-vegetarian food and the units operates under the management of 5 member student mess council. Students staying in the hostel have to necessarily take their food in the Hostel Messes. Every inmate of the hostel is provided with basic amenities like cot, table, chair, ceiling fan, cupboard. Each hostel is equipped with solar water heating systems. Common room facilities with Cable TV and telephone are available in each hostel. Internet connectivity has been provided in all hostel rooms.

*BITS Pilani Address:* 

Birla Institute of Technology and Science Pilani, Vidya Vihar Campus, Pilani, Rajasthan PIN Code - 333031 INDIA.





  Similar Threads: BITS Pilani btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Bits Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. BITS Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. BITS Pilani btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BITS Pilani 2012 admission, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, fee, campus facilities

----------

